# Favorite American Skyscrapers 750-1050 feet tall. One photo per post.



## L.A.F.2. (Jun 26, 2012)

This thread is for the enjoyment of viewing some of the greatest skyscrapers in America. Feel free to post your favorites, and don't *bash* other buildings, although criticizing is fine. Try to stick with smaller American cities, not New York or Chicago (Los Angeles is fine, though). 

Cheers,

L.A.F.2.


----------



## L.A.F.2. (Jun 26, 2012)

I'll start us off with one of my personal favorites: Suntrust Plaza, Atlanta GA:


----------



## L.A.F.2. (Jun 26, 2012)

Wells Fargo Plaza, Houston:


----------



## L.A.F.2. (Jun 26, 2012)

Columbia Seafirst Center, Seattle:


----------



## L.A.F.2. (Jun 26, 2012)

Aon Center, Los Angeles:


----------



## L.A.F.2. (Jun 26, 2012)

Love this one. Bank of America Corporate Center, Charlotte:


----------



## L.A.F.2. (Jun 26, 2012)

Bank of America Plaza, Dallas:


----------



## L.A.F.2. (Jun 26, 2012)

Bank of America Plaza, Atlanta:


----------



## L.A.F.2. (Jun 26, 2012)

J.P. Morgan Chase Tower, Houston:


----------



## L.A.F.2. (Jun 26, 2012)

US Bank Tower, Los Angeles:


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Trump World Tower









I actually have a lot, can't list them all. I like most of those ones you listed...


----------



## L.A.F.2. (Jun 26, 2012)

^^ Yeah, like that one too. This is going to be a long process for me. As you can see, I chose a bunch of random styles. I don't really have a preference.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Oh, I know!

Wells Fargo, Minneapolis :drool:
























My favourite art-deco tower in the world. One of the ten or so 'perfect buildings', IMO.


----------



## L.A.F.2. (Jun 26, 2012)

I'd like this one more if the top was clad: Comcast Center, Philadelphia:


----------



## L.A.F.2. (Jun 26, 2012)

ThatOneGuy said:


> Wells Fargo, Minneapolis :drool:


 
You beat me to it!

Fairly close by, the Capella Tower, Minneapolis:


----------



## UrbanMyth (Apr 25, 2006)

*Duke Energy Headquarters Charlotte*

Duke Energy HQ / Charlotte / 790' / 50 fl.


----------



## RegentHouse (Sep 2, 2012)

Town Pavillion in Kansas City, MO:


----------



## bennyboo (Jun 5, 2010)

1201 Third Avenue(washington mutual tower) Seattle is my all time favorite.


----------



## L.A.F.2. (Jun 26, 2012)

^^ In my opinion, if Seattle's 2nd and 3rd tallest weren't built, the skyline would look much better. To me they just don't really belong with the rest of the skyline.


----------



## LouDagreat (Jan 30, 2013)

Can I include 60 Wall Street? It falls just 5 feet short of 750ft.


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

Carnegie Hall Tower, New York City.


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

Renaissance Tower, Dallas.


----------



## L.A.F.2. (Jun 26, 2012)

^^ Thanks for those, Tim!

ThatOneGuy: It was built in 1987. If I didn't know any better, I'd think it was 75+ years old or so, just like this one:

191 Peachtree Tower, Atlanta:


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

US Steel Building, Pittsburgh


----------



## UrbanMyth (Apr 25, 2006)

Duke Energy Headquarters / Charlotte









Hearst Tower / Charlotte


----------



## L.A.F.2. (Jun 26, 2012)

^^ Nice shots.


----------



## Medy-90 (Jan 15, 2013)




----------



## Medy-90 (Jan 15, 2013)




----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

^^ Maybe it's better for others to include the names of the towers.
The first one is the Bloomberg Tower in NYC and the second one is Legacy at Millennium Park in Chicago.


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

555 California Street, San Francisco


by *Håkan Dahlström*


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

Aqua, Chicago


by *Vincent_VDB*


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

8 Spruce Street, NYC


by *Manfred Schmidt*


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Union.SLO said:


> Aqua, Chicago


Aqua is just amazing with that white wave pattern.


----------

